# Fall Chrome!!!!!!



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Well guys so far this year has been my best year of my life! It was an epic year for both Kings, and Coho. The Steelhead fishing is just really starting to kick off, and it has been great! Been having huge numbers on Steelhead already, and it is only early November! If this is any kind of sign as of what is going to come then it is going to be mind blowing here in late November, December, and this spring!!! The best set-ups so far this year have by far been olive Hookset jigs under Cleardrift Floats, and spawn bags under Cleardrift floats. The 8g Cleardrifts with small pink bags were rocking it out today!!! The smaller Jigs, flies, and bait has also been going the best. Pink has defiantly been the best color for the bags. The lower ends of rivers, the surf, and pier head fishing has been going best for us lately. 

Good luck to everyone out on the water!! Lots of great fishing to be had right now in the GREAT State of Michigan!!


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm....are you a paid sponser or just heavily plugging your gear in the forums?


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's adorable


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Hmm....are you a paid sponser or just heavily plugging your gear in the forums?


Starting to look that way. Ill consider this his one freebie, and after this I will start zapping any advertisements. Im assuming I have missed a few ads already, but Im starting now.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Felt like I was listening to a NASCAR driver for a second!

What kind of float was it again?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## omni22 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm assuming he sells the floats judging how in his YouTube e video there's about 200 or more in the background. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

gillcommander said:


> Felt like I was listening to a NASCAR driver for a second!
> 
> What kind of float was it again?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The post has been editted by the author. Thanks!


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

quest32a said:


> Starting to look that way. Ill consider this his one freebie, and after this I will start zapping any advertisements. Im assuming I have missed a few ads already, but Im starting now.


I "liked" their facebook page and all but seriously it could do without naming every river they fish. Not cool at all! I really don't think the kid in the pics is behind all of it. No kid can catch all those fish without someone else (an adult) behind the scenes calling the shots. If this is so, the Tamer has got some competition :lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I have no doubt the kid can catch all those fish, but I'm with you on naming rivers, I its not very smart.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

steely74 said:


> If this is so, the Tamer has got some competition :lol:




Nobody can compete with:

*"well YOU'RE wrong, but luckily YOU'RE not 'Tamer Wrong.'"* 
_- excerpt from "Epic Internet Fail" by thousandcasts. _


----------



## snowandgo (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol. Thats gotta be the most ignorant comment i have ever heard. (NO KID CAN CATCH ALL THOSE FISH). U are such a tool... Ya my wife cant shoot 120+ class deer either on stand by herself. I have to be there with her. I really hope you were joking about that comment.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

snowandgo said:


> Lol. Thats gotta be the most ignorant comment i have ever heard. (NO KID CAN CATCH ALL THOSE FISH). U are such a tool... Ya my wife cant shoot 120+ class deer either on stand by herself. I have to be there with her. I really hope you were joking about that comment.


 It's not that the teens can't catch the fish, it's that the teens likely don't have the resources for the equipment & fishing trips.


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Come on guys ,this is a young Kid who is out fishing and tryin to make alittle cash.He could be out doing alot of other things as a young kid. Who else is he going to appeal to for his floats?Were not talkin about some well know guide who is being obnoxious and is well established. And even then, are we not all in the same game?


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

steely74 said:


> I "liked" their facebook page and all but seriously it could do without naming every river they fish. Not cool at all! I really don't think the kid in the pics is behind all of it. No kid can catch all those fish without someone else (an adult) behind the scenes calling the shots. If this is so, the Tamer has got some competition :lol:[/QUOTE
> 
> None of my family fishes, except for my dad once in a great while in the boat, and my Uncle Bass fishing. I work all summer Landscaping so I can afford all the gear, and gas to go places.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

There are no secret rivers, there are secret times to be there.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Youngfish keep on keeping on little Metalhead! And no those rivers are not a secret! I agree with fishface there is alot more other destructive things you could be doing with your life 

The Outdoors will give you a rich and full life if you let it! 

Enjoy yourself and keep fishin!


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks!! Here are a few more pictures from this fall.


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

@ Young fish. Don't worry about the grumpy old man comments. Just keep fishing !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I agree...it's a good thing to see a young person with a passion take it to the next level with a prospective business venture. He could end up needing to hire some employees. May even have his own fishing show someday. Could be an opportunity in there for M-S too play their cards right! 

Secret rivers in Michigan?????:lol:


----------



## z.man (Nov 4, 2011)

Youngfish, keep doing what you're doing. Don't get discouraged by any negative comments on this forum. I admire your passion and hope you get successful. 
Btw, I like your facebook page and youtube videos.


----------

